# Could she possibly be any cuter?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I think not. 

Freya is pretty much the perfect bird...adorable, sweet, affectionate, and a little crazy. I love her so much!





































(Guest appearance by a creepy yet equally adorable little white stalker.)


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

she's absolutely adorable


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

She looks so chubby I just wanna cuddle her lol.
Moon is handsome as ever.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is actually quite the little chunkster! lol. She really loves to eat, but then again she is far more active than the boys. She also loves to fluff herself out when she's relaxing on me, snuggle up under my chin and let me scritch her.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

But they are so cute like that. 
she just a little cuddle bug when she's not running around eh?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She loves to be on me...right now she's taking a nap on my left hand while I hold it as still as possible and type with the right. She's always been a doll, but in the past month I feel like she's gotten even more perfect. Her hyperness has diminished a bit, she's gotten more cuddly, and she plays better independently (in or on her cage).


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Funny thing is, now that I have my rose-breasted 'too I feel like I can honestly say Freya is a lot like him in temperament! They are related species and with these two it really shows. She has a bit of the same curiosity and craziness in her but is sweet as can be.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww very cute


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cute little Freya (and Moon)!


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

GASP! Sooooooo cute!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

She s lovely.All your cockatiels are very cute.congrats and thanks for sharing . X x


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Love those chubby cheeks! She is just adorable! 

I love how Kona loves to LIVE on me. Like ALL the time. It's just great isn't it?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous! Haha, is Moon in love with her? Are you going to breed them? They would make beautiful babies.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Moon is very much in love with her! haha. However she doesn't care for him much. She asks him to preen her a lot, and he is always too rough so she squawks at him and runs to me for scritches instead. 
Even if they wanted to, I probably wouldn't let them breed. I'd worry that a whiteface x whiteface pairing wouldn't lead to the healthiest babies.


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

Tooooo cute n beautiful


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

They're so cute, all fluffy!


----------



## CarrieRamirez (Jan 1, 2013)

lolll they are so cute i really loved them a lot. i only want to know where could i get these pairs? just want to know any suitable place for it


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Your tiels are beautiful and so healthy looking too! Tiels are perfect birds, aren't they?


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

She is very lovely and so cute. Moon is beautiful too.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

freya is like 75% farrah in sweetness and looks and 25% willow in looks and has a stalker, but her stalker is much brighter than moon. :rofl:


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Shes adorable! And her little stalker is just as cute, the poor guy was like "Mommy, you will make me a thread on how cute I am too right?" LOL. Too funny


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Aaaawww! She looks like a little chunky monkey..or is she just fluffing up to look cuter. She is far too cute!!!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

VERY cute girlie and Moon too!!!


----------



## cock a tail (Jan 21, 2013)

So adorable 

cock a tail


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> freya is like 75% farrah in sweetness and looks and 25% willow in looks and has a stalker, but her stalker is much brighter than moon. :rofl:


haha, very true...she is kind of like a combination of your two girls! and every pretty lady tiel *must* have a stalker. :lol:



Mezza said:


> Aaaawww! She looks like a little chunky monkey..or is she just fluffing up to look cuter. She is far too cute!!!


She is a bit of a chunk (loves to eat), but she's also just a big, solid tiel in general. I think she is a healthy girl.


----------



## Zara (Jan 18, 2013)

Too cute... lovely pics


----------

